# Cube = chick magnet?



## Hadley4000 (Apr 8, 2009)

It is so true! Total opposite of what many would think. Girls seem to come up to me more than guys do about the cube, and ask more question. Perfect conversation starter.

Tonight I was at a hockey game, and while waiting in line for a drink there was a fine as hell girl behind me. I had a cube in my pocket, decided to test it out again. Like clockwork, on the 2nd solve she asked me about it. I answered some questions, let her scramble it, adn then talking ensued. My brother was there and he said, "I saw the whole thing developing right away. Good job!"


Because of the cube, I have gotten 5 numbers and lots of FaceBook/MySpace/email. If I am spending a good amount of time in public somewhere(Coffee house, baseball games/hockey games), and have a cube with me, I tend to have a 3 to 1 girl to guy ratio coming up to me asking about the cube. 


Point of the story, cube = girls magnet. Yet another reason to speedcube.


----------



## Musturd (Apr 8, 2009)

That type of thing sort of happened to me back when I was averaging around two minutes, once.
I think it has happened once or twice, but with a lesser result more recently.

I am purposefully being vague for those who are oblivious.

Yes, I do agree with you, and yet when I tell my friends they laugh and say I'm ridiculous, but data (don't/doesn't) lie.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I think I had a total of two groups of two people talk to me at my home university when I have been cubing. One group was girls, the other guys. I don't make much of a conversation buddy though so they normally leave. Plus, this is New Zealand we're talking about so I wouldn't want them to stay (for anyone that gets what I mean  ).


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> One group was girls, the other guys.



Ah, so for Dene, it's a guy magnet also. I see.


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2009)

Cube < Bob Burton = chick magnet 

I've seen it happen before.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 8, 2009)

*claps* It doesn't do much for a middle-schooler....everyone just thinks your a geek....

@Bob: You have witnesses


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 8, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> It doesn't do much for a middle-schooler....everyone just thinks your a geek....



I've seen this happen before


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 8, 2009)

Doesn't work for me.my friend who happens to be a girl says do something better.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 8, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Doesn't work for me.my friend who happens to be a girl says do something better.



Well that doesn't count, she was already your friend. Hadley is talking about meeting new people.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 8, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't work for me.my friend who happens to be a girl says do something better.
> ...



Plus, aren't you like 11 or 12?


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 8, 2009)

It also doesn't work for high school students, TMDK.
Or I just look stupid with a cube.

What I found funny was that my OH cubing attracted more people (in general) than my 2H cubing, and I'm like 3x slower OH... xD


----------



## blade740 (Apr 8, 2009)

The cube is actually getting more chicks through Bob Burton than vice versa.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2009)

Ever since i started cubing, I have generally got more intouch with the female race.
before, i was so bad at talking to girls it was discraceful
now, its still not perfect but its better
I agree, cubing = sort of chick magnet


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL @ Sg.Speedcuber: your are p6, you don't need a girlfriend...aren't you already complaining that this year is your PSLE year? xD

wells i agree that the cube is kinda a chick magnet. but not to a large extent though.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 8, 2009)

I was cubing on the train and two chairs down there was a girl and her "male girlfriend" (aka stereotype gay)

He was more interested then her, so I must be doing something wrong


----------



## Stefan (Apr 8, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Point of the story, cube = girls magnet.


Um, you do realize that *you* are the magnet and that girls just use the cube as an excuse, right?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Point of the story, cube = girls magnet.
> ...


I completely agree with Stefan on this one (that scares me a bit).

Cube <> magnet. Cube == Conversation-starter



> The cube is actually getting more chicks through Bob Burton than vice versa.


Cubes are very bad partners. They require lots of attention but don't give much back. They are also not loyal at all and seem to enjoy being touched by others just as much as by me. They are even doing that in public 

Good thing is that I can have several cubes at the same time without them complaining.
Whenever I am in the mood for a pretty-but-easy one I do 2x2x2. Same when I just want a quickie.
3x3x3 is for casual meetings but she doesn't like my slow moving. The only time we really enjoy is when we spend an hour puzlling together (sometimes I Do Not even Finish)
4x4x4 has grown on me after the last years. She has some serious issues, but I have learned to live with that
I would call the 5x5x5 my most serious relation so far. She is very interesting and I keep finding new ways to move her and I can see she enjoys that
I am really starting to enjoy my interracial relationship with my new 6x6x6 though. She is big, sturdy and is done quicker than my previous white one. The extra time that leaves me I spent on...
...my nice round 7x7x7. I actually have two of them that I enjoy. Sometimes I even alternate between them


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Good thing is that I can have several cubes at the same time without them complaining.
> Whenever I am in the mood for a pretty-but-easy one I do 2x2x2. Same when I just want a quickie.
> 3x3x3 is for casual meetings but she doesn't like my slow moving. The only time we really enjoy is when we spend an hour puzlling together (sometimes I Do Not even Finish)
> 4x4x4 has grown on me after the last years. She has some serious issues, but I have learned to live with that
> ...



Lol, that's hilarious.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 8, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> It also doesn't work for high school students, TMDK.
> Or I just look stupid with a cube.
> 
> What I found funny was that my OH cubing attracted more people (in general) than my 2H cubing, and I'm like 3x slower OH... xD



I agree. But I'm much faster at OH than 2H (comparatively by ranking). OH just allows you to be more calm and makes you looks either really weird or really cool. Someone may say, "He's not even caring about it." Someone else may say, "Weird fingers, WTF?" 
2H is like, "Oh, what a nerd."
For me, it's quite random. Sometimes, no one cares. Sometimes people say, "I used to peel the stickers off." ...
Of course the cube does works as a "chick magnet," but never at the right time and place.
One day a few months ago, I had several different girls come up to me several times and becoming really interested in me and my cubes, but none of them are interesting people themselves.
A few days ago, I went to visit my elementary school for fun, and a group of 8 year old girls just forced me to sit there for over an hour scrambling my cubes and timing me non-stop. They were as obsessed with my stopwatch as with the cubes.
None of the girls you would actually want are ever interested in the cube.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > It also doesn't work for high school students, TMDK.
> ...


Very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very 
WRONG


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



Then I'll have to blame my cube for not being lubed enough. Maybe I should also wash it and wrap it in pink pajamas.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



lolwut different taste i guess.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


Washing and wrapping yourself in pink pj's works better.
And lube has nothing to do with it.

Seriously, my social life would have been a lot less interesting without the cube. I am not interested in most women that are not interested in it so not only is it an excellent topicstarter, but it is also a good selection-mechanism


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> And lube has nothing to do with it.



Actually, that part was serious.
My cube pops way to much. No one dares to touch my cubes. I think lubing makes it pop a bit less. Tightening is probably better, but I like cubes that cut corners.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> ....
> A few days ago, I went to visit my elementary school for fun, and a group of 8 year old girls just forced me to sit there for over an hour scrambling my cubes and timing me non-stop. They were as obsessed with my stopwatch as with the cubes.


Oh you lucky boy you. I wish I could have been in your position.



fanwuq said:


> None of the girls you would actually want are ever interested in the cube.


I beg to differ with the situation you posted above.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 8, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...





Dene said:


> paedophile?


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 8, 2009)

I really don't think cubes are chick magnets. Don't know about Hadley, but girls are just interested in watching the cube, not the guy solving the cube. Cubes are AWFUL at getting dates and stuff (at least for me anyway).


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 8, 2009)

I've had a few girls talk to me...
But I'm bad at making conversations in general.

So it doesn't work too well


----------



## coinman (Apr 8, 2009)

I often cube in the subway and on the local trains from where i live to Stockholm. This have led to many conversations with both guys and girls, but i prefer the girls  
In the Paris metro a very nice girl stated to speak with me and a man sitting beside suggested she should give me here phone number and meet for cubing lessons  Also a really nice looking girl on the airplane to london started to speak with me this weekend. When we landed she helped us finding transport from the airport. I also cubed a lot on the London underground which led to some smiles and some conversations. 

Ones a whole group of high cool girls scrambled cubes for me in the Stockholm subway, rely cute ones but way to young for me


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 8, 2009)

Theory continues.

Mall today. 2 girls and 1 guy asked me about the cube. Guy just asked if I could solve it and went on his way. Girls asked more questions, and I landed an email address from a blazin' hottie.


Gotta love it.


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice one man, well done!


----------



## FrankLZ (Apr 9, 2009)

Woah, everybody forgot about the chickmagnetness of blindfold cubing. To me, there is nothing better than taking off the blindfold, seeing a solved cube and your girlfriend who magically lost her shirt during the solve. 

If it works on my girlfriend, it has got to work on random girls too (if not the losing their shirt part then at least they will be really impressed and you can start the conversation).


----------



## Odin (Apr 9, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> Woah, everybody forgot about the chickmagnetness of blindfold cubing. To me, there is nothing better than taking off the blindfold, seeing a solved cube and your girlfriend who magically lost her shirt during the solve.



That would be amazing.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



You have NO IDEA how much I doubt what you just said, Arnaud...........


----------



## moogra (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm sure most, if not all people want to know how to solve one so they must have some interest in the cube.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

amazingly, the girls in my english class have more of an interest in a 2x2 cube than a 3x3. I just need to find a way to solve it blindfolded with ALL the spare time i have. *sarcasm spare time can't really express it through typing*


----------



## Kian (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm testing this hypothesis. From now on I will keep as accurate a tally as possible of the number of men and women that confront me while I'm cubing in public.

I guess I need a few ground rules.

1) I have not met this person before
2) They must initiate conversation with me, not the other way around (if I speak to him or her first, the whole situation is not tallied)
3) I think i have to take out women who are not an appropriate age for me, otherwise it would just feel creepy talking about the cube being a "chick magnet" if the girl is like 12 or 58, ya know. (Note: that is not the range I feel is acceptable, i'm thinking at my age- 23- about 5 years in either direction is legit.) they can be their own category.
4) I have no way of objectively measuring the level of interest, so I won't bother

Should be an interesting experiment which will prove absolutely nothing, but it will be fun.

Any suggested rules may be entertained.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

12 would be a chick to me, if someone that age starts talking to you, send her to me!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 9, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> Woah, everybody forgot about the chickmagnetness of blindfold cubing. To me, there is nothing better than taking off the blindfold, seeing a solved cube and your girlfriend who magically lost her shirt during the solve.
> 
> If it works on my girlfriend, it has got to work on random girls too (if not the losing their shirt part then at least they will be really impressed and you can start the conversation).



I should practice more blindfold then


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 9, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> there is nothing better than taking off the blindfold, seeing a solved cube and your girlfriend who magically lost her shirt during the solve.




*starts learning BLD*
Wait...

<--- currently has no girlfriend


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> FrankLZ said:
> 
> 
> > there is nothing better than taking off the blindfold, seeing a solved cube and your girlfriend who magically lost her shirt during the solve.
> ...



Why the sad face?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 9, 2009)

I won't be able to do that XD


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2009)

But, who needs a girlfriend? Relationships are the root of all evil


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 9, 2009)

Kian said:


> I'm testing this hypothesis. From now on I will keep as accurate a tally as possible of the number of men and women that confront me while I'm cubing in public.
> 
> I guess I need a few ground rules.
> 
> ...





I'm gonna start that exact thing, dude. Then we can compare results. I swear, dude. It really does work.

My age range is a little more complex. 5 years down obviously won't be good(13 year old girls = no). So like, 2 down/5 up?


Friday I'm going to a Braves game. Over 50,000 people, many will be girls. Let
s see...


----------



## blah (Apr 9, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks whether or not cubing is a chick magnet depends a lot on whether one is in an Asian society or a Western society?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2009)

blah said:


> Am I the only one who thinks whether or not cubing is a chick magnet depends a lot on whether one is in an Asian society or a Western society?


Yes, you are the only one who thinks that 



> My age range is a little more complex. 5 years down obviously won't be good(13 year old girls = no). So like, 2 down/5 up?


Don't you know the magic formula?
Minimum dating age = (Your age / 2) + 7
Maximum dating age = (Your age - 7) * 2

For me (32) that means anyone between 23 and 50 is fair game
(Sorry to disappoint you all girls, but in a couple of years you might have a shot)



EmersonHerrmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


Why do you doubt that? I have met *lots* of really nice girls because of cubing. Even some that I could be interested in if I were looking for a girl



FrankLZ said:


> Woah, everybody forgot about the chickmagnetness of blindfold cubing. To me, there is nothing better than taking off the blindfold, seeing a solved cube and your girlfriend who magically lost her shirt during the solve.
> 
> If it works on my girlfriend, it has got to work on random girls too (if not the losing their shirt part then at least they will be really impressed and you can start the conversation).


I just tried it and after I took off the blindfold, all 3 girls had their shirt back on


----------



## Stefan (Apr 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Minimum dating age = (Your age / 2) + 7
> Maximum dating age = (Your age - 7) * 2


In other words: *No dating before you're 14*.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Minimum dating age = (Your age / 2) + 7
> ...


Yes, that was probably the reasons these numbers were used. But seriously, this formula actually seems to make sense to me.

Naturally, no formula can be entirely accurate. In general this seems to be a pretty decent guideline


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 9, 2009)

according to the almighty formula, 15.5-20 would be good for me...I think that 15.5-19 would be better, but not bad.


----------



## jsthum (Apr 9, 2009)

I no this is off topic but cubing is a crowd winner. it had won me the school captianship because i had cubed on the stage.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

AvGalen;161600I said:


> just tried it and after I took off the blindfold, all 3 girls had their shirt *back on*



Arnuard, you lucky bastard!


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Don't you know the magic formula?
> Minimum dating age = (Your age / 2) + 7
> Maximum dating age = (Your age - 7) * 2


My range stays the same no matter how old I am.

Minimum = (My age / My age) + 9
Maximum = (My age / My age) + 12


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 9, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you know the magic formula?
> ...



You mean the minimum will *always* be 10 and your maximum will *always* be 13???


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> AvGalen;161600I said:
> 
> 
> > just tried it and after I took off the blindfold, all 3 girls had their shirt *back on*
> ...



Did you peek under the blindfold?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

That explains Kuti! (Derrick)


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...





TurbulentTurtle said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Turtle, 
8 is a little too young for you. Pedophile? Based on your posts, I think this is a legit question.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 10, 2009)

jeez...all the people in my school interested in me cubing are those math _guys_ that are one grade ahead of me.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 10, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Turtle,
> 8 is a little too young for you. Pedophile? Based on your posts, I think this is a legit question.



Those are ages for dating, I am not one to discriminate for ages to just have fun and hang out with.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 10, 2009)

So... nerdy _is_ the new sexy?!


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

We should re-name the forum! Sexysmarts.com "all sexy, all the time"


----------



## Kian (Apr 10, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you know the magic formula?
> ...



That has to be the most terrifying post I've ever read.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> We should re-name the forum! Sexysmarts.com "all sexy, all the time"



But that's clearly a lie. I for one am NOT sexy, ever.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

^
As a man or a woman?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 10, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



It works for different ages...not for 8th graders though, heh.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> ^
> As a man or a woman?



Clearly neither...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 10, 2009)

OH amazes them.

BLD probably even more so.

OH BLD? 


(jk)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Point of the story, cube = girls magnet.



Also, cube = gay guy's worst enemy. Lol.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Minimum dating age = (Your age / 2) + 7
> ...


So that's just a few months from now for me


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Minimum dating age = (Your age / 2) + 7
> ...



So for me:
Minimum=13
Maximum=10
Fail.
Stefan is right.


----------



## Bob (Apr 10, 2009)

min = 19; max = 34

interesting.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 10, 2009)

(20/2)+7=17!!
Ahh for the next 16 days I will be attracted to a girl outside of my magic age limits!! She is 16.96....


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2009)

Lofty said:


> (20/2)+7=17!!
> Ahh for the next 16 days I will be attracted to a girl outside of my magic age limits!! She is 16.96....



Oooooh what's all this about? Who's the lucky girl?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2009)

Lofty said:


> (20/2)+7=17!!
> Ahh for the next 16 days I will be attracted to a girl outside of my magic age limits!! She is 16.96....


Erik has the same problem. His girlfriend is within the limits now (he is 19, she is 24) but she turns 25 before he turns 20.

Luckily for him she will still fall within my limits during that period so his girlfriend doesn't have to suffer the void


----------



## Lofty (Apr 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > (20/2)+7=17!!
> ...



Haha its nothing... Just a girl I like and have for awhile but probably won't ever get the guts to say anything and I'm pretty sure she doesn't like me plus I'm off at university and she is still in high school. 
Its a little frustrating falling for your best friend after a couple years of friendship. You are very much in the "friend zone" at that point.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh man. Yea well, if it's obvious maybe she suspects it anyway. I mean, the worst that can happen is she isn't interested but if she's a good friend (I hope) then you will both move on.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

18.5 - 32

Wide range. Neither of those extremes seem all that appealing.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> Oh man. Yea well, if it's obvious maybe she suspects it anyway. I mean, the worst that can happen is she isn't interested but if she's a good friend (I hope) then you will both move on.



Indeed. I'm fairly certain she suspects. Everyone else does. Oh well. 
But I'm not terribly interested in going into all the intricacies of this relationship on a cubing forum lol.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2009)

No I shouldn't think so! But yea, if it goes well let me know!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I agree I once organized a Workshop in my college and well it has been eight months but still girls come up and ask questions and yes the ratio is favorable towards girls


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 10, 2009)

I"m 18
that makes 16-22 acceptable, and that probably means that I have to call that girl I met 2 years ago but was too young


----------



## riffz (Apr 10, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



Dude, my girlfriend likes the cube...


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 10, 2009)

Minimum dating age = (16 / 2) + 7 = 15
Maximum dating age = (16 - 7) * 2 = 18

Wow, I actually like my range.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2009)

It seems like that formula is going to change a couple of lives 

It is just a guideline people. The law and common sense should be taken into account as well


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

Laws? pffft.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 10, 2009)

The laws haven't stopped me from realizing my dreams.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 10, 2009)

So when you are 30, you can date (30-7)*2 = 46 year old people?

Or even worse, consider this:

(x/2) + 7 > (x-7) * 2
(x+14) > 4x - 28
42 > 3x
x < 14

So if you're younger than 14, you can't date.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

Have you read other posts in this thread?


----------



## Poke (Apr 10, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thinks whether or not cubing is a chick magnet depends a lot on whether one is in an Asian society or a Western society?
> ...



For me... 14.5-16... The formula kinda works my Mom and Dad are the EXACT same age, so they have never had to worry about that.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 10, 2009)

I finally went ahead and did the math.

16 -22

Seems not too unrealistic. 

Today hanging out, then tonight a baseball game. Results to follow.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2009)

I have my own range: No one.




Dene wins.


----------



## Bob (Apr 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> I have my own range: No one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would consider that losing.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 10, 2009)

id consider a way of being "complete"


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> No I shouldn't think so! But yea, if it goes well let me know!



hmm... since when was Dene a gossiper???


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > No I shouldn't think so! But yea, if it goes well let me know!
> ...



Oh man, it's this stinking country, it's done things to my head that even I can't comprehend. I will be back to normal soon don't worry. For now I will continue to take an interest in my friend.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 11, 2009)

14-14 is my age limit......


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 11, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> 14-14 is my age limit......



I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

i'm 14 but i'm more of a 17-18 person. hmmmmm.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



wow, I'm Dene's friend! haha I remember the days Dene had no friends but some guy he would talk to at the ice rink and he wasn't even a friend! 
See you get around cubers and other cool people and you are actually getting social! Way to go Dene! 

I'll let you know but don't get your hopes up about hearing things anytime soon.


----------



## V-te (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm... it does seem to work, but the thing is, don't become too interested in the cube that you aren't paying attention to the girl.... Thus another reason why I am single. Lol. (I really just pay attention to the cube, even around my friend that I like. She has to take it away from me just so I can look at her..) Grr....


----------



## elcarc (Sep 16, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> *claps* It doesn't do much for a middle-schooler....everyone just thinks your a geek....
> 
> @Bob: You have witnesses



same here, but high school next year looks promising


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 16, 2009)

... My maximum is lower than my minimum.... :-(


----------



## shelley (Sep 16, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> ... My maximum is lower than my minimum.... equation=fail





StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Minimum dating age = (Your age / 2) + 7
> ...


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 17, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> So... nerdy _is_ the new sexy?!



No. No it is not. Of this, I am sure.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 17, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So... nerdy _is_ the new sexy?!
> ...



Heh heh, so true.


----------



## imaghost (Sep 17, 2009)

I get both genders... Mainly girls though, which is great. but I tell them about it and they aren't very interested in me, just my skills with the cube. Usually they just say stuff like they can't even do it in 10 years trying to be funny, but that is so old I find it kind of dumb now...


----------



## mbrart (Sep 17, 2009)

The university I attend hosts speed dating once or twice a year. I'm tempted to bring along my 3x3 and break the ice with it. Especially if I can manage to get sub-40.


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 17, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


seconded 

actually, you could say that smart is the new sexy. but nerdy is not, in no universe. and smart only works for 40+ ^^

but it's true that geeky styles are kinda "cool" regarding clothing styles and stuff like that. but this doesn't mean that geeks are "cool"[although geeks ARE cool, IMO ]

I also made the experience that the cube is a great conversation starter, but don't overdo it - you might spend too much time talking about it as you are never bored talking about the cube but your opponent might be


----------



## F.P. (Sep 17, 2009)

Girls usually try to start a conservation with me because I'm a hot and good-looking bodybuilder.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 17, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Girls ususally try to start a conservation with me because I'm a hot and good-looking bodybuilder.



xDDD

made my day


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2009)

Yesterday I went back to college/university (as a teacher this time) and found out that Nerdy IS the new sexy. Good times!

(I might have to adapt the formula thought )


----------



## peedu (Sep 17, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Girls ususally try to start a conservation with me because I'm a hot and good-looking *body*builder.



Maybe you wanted to say blockbuilder?


Peedu


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 18, 2009)

peedu said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Girls ususally try to start a conservation with me because I'm a hot and good-looking *body*builder.
> ...



Hehe.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 18, 2009)

at school today, i was just scrambling my cube. then this girl rips it away from my hands and does F2L (using LBL method). then cant remember OLL. then the bell rang.


----------



## mbrart (Sep 18, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Girls usually try to start a conservation with me because I'm a hot and good-looking bodybuilder.



"Like, oh...em...gee. How did you get ripped like that?"

That...is when you pull out your cube.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 18, 2009)

"I like skaters." "You have beautiful eyes." "You have really nice hair."


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> "I like skaters." "You have beautiful eyes." "You have really nice hair."



What does that have to do with cubing?


----------



## Carrot (Sep 18, 2009)

since yesterday two old guys began talking with me... and the girls all looked like they all was going to kill me O___O (I did BLD and OH, not OH BLD... xD)

Am I doing something wrong? -.-


----------



## F.P. (Sep 18, 2009)

mbrart said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Girls usually try to start a conservation with me because I'm a hot and good-looking bodybuilder.
> ...



And that...is when they find some cheap excuses to leave; "uh, sorry...I think my boyfriend is calling me!"; "my amniotic sac just broke" etc.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 18, 2009)

F.P. said:


> mbrart said:
> 
> 
> > F.P. said:
> ...



lol, shes givin birth


----------



## CalNgyuen (Sep 28, 2009)

I just realized some thing. I'm not the youngest. I always thought that I was the youngest cause everyone here is so mature. Wow. I definitely think that nerdy is not the new sexy.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I'm the youngest around...


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet that I'm one of the youngest as well.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, you're one of the youngest, but I really think I AM the youngest


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 28, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Yeah, you're one of the youngest, but I really think I AM the youngest



How old are you?

I always think of my self as young as I'm in some 9th grade classes at age 12 and it gets a lot of attention. Sometimes good sometimes bad.


----------

